# Looking for economical US specs car to export from Dubai



## fowologba (Jul 13, 2010)

I am coming on holiday to Dubai and would like to buy a car (US spec) when coming back because i heard that cars are cheap in Dubai. I will appreciate if anyone can guide me on where to get good and cheap cars and some information on
** shipping the car to Ghana
** getting a trustworthy shipping company to ship it to Ghana
** average amount required to ship it to Ghana
** whether agent is needed from buying the car to shipping it in Dubai
** other information that may be useful to me.

I will appreciate your early response.

Regards


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Most of the cars here will be Gulf spec unless they have been imported from elsewhere by an owner.

Cars aren't much cheaper here than anywhere else to be honest, certainly not cheap enough to make it economical to buy one and ship one to Ghana.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not too sure that you will be able to buy a car here if you are on a visit Visa, you may have to be a resident.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I am not too sure that you will be able to buy a car here if you are on a visit Visa, you may have to be a resident.


Felix
I am pretty sure you got that one right. I have my residency visa and it is a pain in the A$$ to buy a car........


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

What do you mean by US specs? If you mean emission controls, you won't get that in Dubai. As Gavtek pointed out, cars sold in Dubai will be built to Gulf specs. If you are hoping that at some point you will be able to take the vehicle to the US, forget it - it won't meet their emission control standards.

My understanding is that technically you can buy a car in Dubai if you're not a resident, however, to buy it you also have to get insurance and registration, which you can't get if you're not a resident. So it's moot. Could be wrong though


----------



## Kriss (Jun 27, 2010)

fowologba said:


> I am coming on holiday to Dubai and would like to buy a car (US spec) when coming back because i heard that cars are cheap in Dubai. I will appreciate if anyone can guide me on where to get good and cheap cars and some information on
> ** shipping the car to Ghana
> ** getting a trustworthy shipping company to ship it to Ghana
> ** average amount required to ship it to Ghana
> ...


I can assist you for shipping , im working with a shipping / logistic company at Jebel ali/Dubai and I handle shipments to Tema /Ghana. Owner of the car need to change the owner ship and get the NOC fm Dubai RTA for export. For any shipping and logistic activity i can assist you . If you can give me yr contact id , i shall communicate with you through my official id.


----------



## fowologba (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks to all for the responses.

What i meant by US specs is car designed for US or has been used in US and now in Dubai for sale. My reason for the US specs is because i was told that Gulf specs consume more Gasoline(petrol) than the conventional American cars.

Kriss,
I will appreciate if you can help me get all the details ready. If i have your contact e-mail address, we can discuss more on all the options available.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

fowologba said:


> Thanks to all for the responses.
> 
> What i meant by US specs is car designed for US or has been used in US and now in Dubai for sale. My reason for the US specs is because i was told that Gulf specs consume more Gasoline(petrol) than the conventional American cars.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is true. American and Canadian cars use less gas, also better emission systems so less pollution

I don't think you could ever buy a new American/Canadian car here, as mentioned previously in this thread, they are made to Gulf standards. One reason is that the cost of the catalytic converter that is put on in the US and Canada adds significantly to the cost of the car and no one in Dubai would pay the extra. It's also the reason that Canada and the US I think are the only 2 countries in the world where you can't import cars

You might try advertising in somewhere like Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com as there may be some Americans or Canadians who imported their car to Dubai and want to sell it

I don't know this can't be standardized throughout the world and why, with all the talk at the G8 and G20 summits about environmental issues, this isn't ever discussed. But that's a subject for another thread


----------

